# Huge storm heading this way 10-13-2016



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

There is a huge storm heading this way now (10/13/2016) which is the remnants of an Asian typhoon and which blew all the way around the western Pacific and is now blowing into Washington State and Oregon.

It should reach here by Friday night, which is when a fair amount of local hunters will be going out in the field for the weekend.

Make sure you have a good warm tent, snow tires, and chains with you.

Remember to put the chains on the front wheels of your 4WD SUV's when the storm hits you.

The last storm a couple of weeks ago was just a lite dusting of snow compared to what this new one is likely to be.

Caveat: predicting weather is like alchemy -- very uncertain. Just make sure to take this possibility into account and prepare accordingly for the mountains and the mountain roads.

Good luck and good hunting.

https://www.wunderground.com/maps/


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I really wish what you are saying was true


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

moabxjeeper said:


> I really wish what you are saying was true


We'll see soon enough.

Weather prognostication is like alchemy, as I said.

More relevant is that it is a hunting weekend and everyone hunting should be prepared for the worst.

One fellow had said earlier in another thread that he was going out with a lean-to. In a really bad storm that could lead to disaster.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm just wondering, How many winter storms have you experienced here in Utah, Karl?


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> I'm just wondering, How many winter storms have you experienced here in Utah, Karl?


A whole bunch a long time ago.

It used to be that between Halloween and Thanksgiving the deep snows arrive.

I heard that last year here was a good winter, but the one before that was warm and dry.

Occasionally a really big storm blows through and this burned out typhoon that is heading our way now may be it.

Take a look outside -- it is getting quite dark.

My memories of Utah are from decades ago and almost a different lifetime.

Finding new hunting honey spots is my goal for this season.

Next season next year I will be hunting them with bow and rifle.

For now I will just follow the chit chat.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

big storms... lets just see.
1952 was the biggest snow year, over 60% of sites having record maximum april 1 snowpack.

biggest 24 hour storm, ben Lomond peak, 7.6 inches of snow water equivalent, about 30 inches of depth, was a real heavy snow, not a powder. that was 2011

biggest storm, 12-28-02 to jan 11 2005. midway valley above cedar city had nearly continuous snow accumulation for the entire time, 20.3 inches of swe, 60+ inches of depth.
except for the 1952 event where I was minus 3 years old, I was here for em all.
love my job.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

that should be 12-28-04.... not 02. that would have been a storm.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Kingfisher said:


> big storms... lets just see.
> 1952 was the biggest snow year, over 60% of sites having record maximum april 1 snowpack.
> 
> biggest 24 hour storm, ben Lomond peak, 7.6 inches of snow water equivalent, about 30 inches of depth, was a real heavy snow, not a powder. that was 2011
> ...


Thanks. Good info. I love history, including weather history.

And you're the same age as my baby sister.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

So this is your first in how long?


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> So this is your first in how long?


Just got here. Probably before you were born.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Please don't drive for the next 6 months or so.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> Please don't drive for the next 6 months or so.


Actually I have noticed (again) that the people here are much friendlier than anywhere else although they drive faster and they tailgate a lot.

The safest place on the freeways here is in the far right lane and staying around 60 mph. Even then people will tailgate and crowd you and act like they own the road.

Those are their two worst sins and crimes here.

In a close third place is they try to zip around you on the right by passing on the right. It seems like everyone is in a big hurry to get to a fire somewhere.

Like everywhere else in the USA, traffic is the most likely thing to kill you here.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Karl said:


> Actually I have noticed (again) that the people here are much friendlier than anywhere else although they drive faster and they tailgate a lot.
> 
> The safest place on the freeways here is in the far right lane and staying around 60 mph. Even then people will tailgate and crowd you and act like they own the road.
> 
> ...


Well seeing as how the speed limit on the freeway is 70.... going 60 could be considered unsafe as well. I get that you are permitted to go below the limit, but the limit is there for a reason and if everyone were to go the same speed there would be a lot less issues and pissed off people. You probably wouldn't get tailgated either.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just as I imagined. Your driving expertise rivals that of your knowledge of hunting and firearms.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

bekins24 said:


> Well seeing as how the speed limit on the freeway is 70.... going 60 could be considered unsafe as well. I get that you are permitted to go below the limit, but the limit is there for a reason and if everyone were to go the same speed there would be a lot less issues and pissed off people. You probably wouldn't get tailgated either.


The faster you go the less reaction time you have.

It is a fallacy to think that if everyone went the same speed they would all be safe.

The fallacy is called hasty generalization.

You did not do any research you just guessed.

Here is the list of fallacies again to help you with ur thinking:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> Just as I imagined. Your driving expertise rivals that of your knowledge of hunting and firearms.


How does one become a moderator and yet continue to ad hom users of the forum?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This storm is Yuuuge.

Let me tell you, I will hire the best people, to make this storm great again.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Karl said:


> How does one become a moderator and yet continue to ad hom users of the forum?


the real question is "how does one join this forum and violate the forum rules by insulting and disrespecting others with out being banned?"


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> This storm is Yuuuge.
> 
> Let me tell you, I will hire the best people, to make this storm great again.


The latest reports on The Weather Channel say that it is impacting Seattle now and heading generally northeast.

That's good for Utah since we won't get the full brunt of it.

The cloud rings around the storm however are all over the US far west and that is what we are seeing now in terms of cloudiness.

They (the forecasters) still expect the storm to cause rains here sometime over the weekend and also into Monday.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> the real question is "how does one join this forum and violate the forum rules by insulting and disrespecting others with out being banned?"


Whom have I insulted?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Opening day of the Idaho Pheasant hunt- really could use a storm.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> Please don't drive for the next 6 months or so.


Nah, Karl will be ok in the right lane of the freeway once he gets his tire chains on.

-DallanC


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Loke said:


> Just as I imagined. Your driving expertise rivals that of your knowledge of hunting and firearms.


with all due respect Loke, in this thread, you are doing all the jabbing, given you are a moderator, not cool.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

kdog said:


> with all due respect Loke, in this thread, you are doing all the jabbing, given you are a moderator, not cool.


 Please take your disagreements with the mods to the P.M.s, as per the rules. Thanks.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Karl said:


> The faster you go the less reaction time you have.
> 
> It is a fallacy to think that if everyone went the same speed they would all be safe.
> 
> ...


Soooooo..... you're telling me if I was doing 70 and you were doing 60 and I had to brake so I didn't run you off the road, that won't cause a chain reaction that greatly increases the chance of an accident because someone wasn't paying attention so they rear end the car in front of them? That is indirectly tied to the fact that you decided to drive 10 mph slower than the posted speed limit.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't feed the troll....-O\\__-:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

bekins24 said:


> Soooooo..... you're telling me if I was doing 70 and you were doing 60 and I had to brake so I didn't run you off the road, that won't cause a chain reaction that greatly increases the chance of an accident because someone wasn't paying attention so they rear end the car in front of them? That is indirectly tied to the fact that you decided to drive 10 mph slower than the posted speed limit.


If you're going 70 and I am going 60 you have no business in the same lane as me.

If you are zigzagging and passing on the right and that puts you behind me then the crash you cause will be your own fault.

A lot of people actually drive like that around here. Seems like they are going to a fire.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Karl said:


> The safest place on the freeways here is in the far right lane and staying around 60 mph. Even then people will tailgate and crowd you and act like they own the road.


I realize I've been ignored and Karl will likely not read this. He probably wouldn't listen anyway. But for anyone who might think intentionally driving slow is a good idea, if you can help it, please do not. I recognize some have much slower reaction times, and if you need to drive slowly the right lane is obviously the right place to do that. I won't comment on Karl's driving because, he has already mentioned he's older and he may be one of those who has a legitimate reason to be driving slower.

There have been plenty of studies showing that driving slower than the flow of traffic is as dangerous or more so than driving too fast. When I took my mandatory traffic class in school that was something that really surprised me. My professor even had a simulation that showed it causes many more negative driver interactions than speeding does.

https://www.esurance.com/info/car/the-dangers-of-driving-too-slowly

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2016721/Slow-drivers-dangerous-roads-cause-crashes.html

http://kroc.com/now-theres-proof-slow-drivers-cause-more-accidents/


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Don't feed the troll....-O\\__-:frusty::frusty::frusty:


Haha my apologies. Just one of my pet peeves of people who think that driving slower automatically makes them a safer driver and they don't think they could have a negative impact on traffic. Ummmm.... Go LSU?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've always found the right side the most dangerous, people blindly merging on, people shooting across from the left lanes trying to get on an off ramp etc etc.

-DallanC


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Acting outside the norm is all well and good when objects travelling at lethal speed aren't involved. It's like walking into a popular hunting unit in camo on opening day and expecting everyone to be looking out for you because they're hunting and you're not. 

There's this old guy I see on the way to work who likes to pull onto I-15 at 45 mph and stick to the right in rush hour traffic while looking around like he's all huffy and harassed, cars constantly breaking hard up behind him and honking. I'm afraid that one day I'll see his burgundy Subaru mashed from behind and flipped several times off the side of road. There's a reason they took the minimum speed limit signs off the freeways, you're supposed to keep up with traffic and if you don't feel comfortable with that please go ahead and use surface roads for all of our safety.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

The latest forecast has the storm blowing across Logan and missing Salt Lake City.


----------

